# New guy from Ohio



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

welcome, what part of Ohio are you from?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Columbus. Have you ever been to Snow Trails or Mad River Mountain?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

ohioboarder said:


> Columbus. Have you ever been to Snow Trails or Mad River Mountain?


not really, most of my winters are spent in my studio at U. Cincy, but I'm gonna try to make it up this year.


----------

